# Laptop's sound Card Driver



## gore (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I managed to get FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE installed on my Laptop, which I'm happy about since it's got decent hardware in it and works great with the Video Card so far.

The Sound Card is.... Where I get a little hazy. I literally can't remember which part of this goes into /boot/loader.conf.

So, here is what I did:


```
Me@root# kldload snd_driver
```

Then, once it finished, I did this:


```
cat /dev/sndstat
```

This is the output:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver  (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed Devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> (play/rec) default
```

OK, so, my issue is that I don't remember which section of that I do after this:


```
vi /boot/loader.conf
snd_newpcm_load="YES"
```

I don't remember which section I add to that file so it loads my driver at boot. It's been a while, and the Sound Card my Laptop has, though a decent one in most OSs, I don't remember which portion I need to add to that /boot/loader.conf file.

Anyway, I just need to know two things:

#1. Which section do I add to the part that says snd_newpcm?

#2. Once done, I can't remember how to play sounds without being root, and I'm kind of half asleep right now, so, either a section of the handbook that works, or, just a quickie "do this" is all fine with me.

That's like literally the ONLY thing I can't remember right now lol.

By the way, 8.1-RELEASE ROCKS!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

gore said:
			
		

> OK, so, my issue is that I don't remember which section of that I do after this:
> 
> vi /boot/loader.conf
> snd_newpcm_load="YES"
> ...



Hi Gore 

Just add *snd_ich_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf. That's all.

All this does is kldload(8) the snd_ich(4) driver during boot.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

There isn't a snd_newpcm.  Looking through /boot/defaults/loader.conf, I think you need *snd_ich_load="YES"*.

(Edit: simulpost doh!)


----------



## gore (Jan 7, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Hi Gore
> 
> Just add *snd_ich_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf. That's all.
> 
> All this does is kldload(8) the snd_ich(4) driver during boot.



So I had it right the first time I looked at should have left ICH... A German forgetting "ich" how "selfless" of me  (Ich - "I" in German lol).

Thanks man. Been a LONG one.


----------

